# Amplificador 50w rms a base de transistores



## lokillo (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola chicos del foro, necesito un esquema de un amplificador de 50w a transistores, pero ojalá que el voltaje y el amperaje no sea muy elevado o dificil de encontrar...

Espero que me puedan ayudar....
Saludos a todos...


----------



## bachi (Oct 24, 2006)

Saludos, aquì tienes un circuito a ver si te sirven.
chaooo


----------



## bachi (Oct 24, 2006)

y aquì hay otro.

Saludos


----------



## cliver91 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey bachi hay algunos componentes que no tienen nombre... vos los sabes?

y tampoco muestran la corriente... como se que transformador ponerle :S


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Abr 6, 2009)

buenas pues soy nuevo,,, y no se si eso todavia lo vean, yo necesito algo paredido.
necesito un amplificador de 50W rms con control de volumen,  y,  tonos y ecualizador

si es posible que qlaguien me colabore con eso les etaria muy agradecido.....

i wanna rock!


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2009)

cliver91 teorizà
1- que yo sepa. con el screen bien alto en la pantalla se leen todos los componentes

2-calcular el consumo es facil, voltage sobre potencia de salida, + perdidas + redondeo te consume si no me equivoco algo asì como 1A , transformador usaria de 1,5A y 25+25 que al rectificarlo tenes los 35simetricos

saludos


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> cliver91 teorizà
> 1- que yo sepa. con el screen bien alto en la pantalla se leen todos los componentes
> 
> 2-calcular el consumo es facil, voltage sobre potencia de salida, + perdidas + redondeo te consume si no me equivoco algo asì como 1A , transformador usaria de 1,5A y 25+25 que al rectificarlo tenes los 35simetricos
> ...



hola amigo , los 2 transistores invertidos que tienes al principio no tiene codigo , a eso se refiere el amigo  un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2009)

Ese esquema es de Rod Elliot y acá está toda la información que necesitan (en el sitio web del autor):

http://sound.whsites.net/project03.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

ok mejor , gracias compañero


----------



## santiago (Abr 9, 2009)

me callo, los que estan en espejo tienen razon

saludos


----------



## LEON ARG (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola, estoy viendo que la mayoría de los diagramas de amplificador que encuentro en el foro NO tienen control de volumen. Me encuentro construyendo un amplificador mono de 50W con 2N3055 muy sencillo pero no se cómo controlar el volumen del mismo... ¿puedo reemplazar alguna resistencia por un potenciómetro o sólo puedo variar la señal de entrada? La señal que ingresa en el amplificador puede variar desde una computadora hasta un multiefectos de guitarra.... Muchas Gracias


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Ago 7, 2009)

Buenas

hace un tiempo estuve por aca y ya logre armar un amplificador.... tenia el mismo conflicto pues este no tenia control de volumen en el esquema y pense que colocando un pot. en la entrada de la señal iva a funcionar como vol. pero no fua asi.... aunque si me soluciono un problema que tenia ya que el parlante se saturaba y al poco tiempo dejaba de sonar, esto poe si le sucede lo mismo ya sabe que puede hacer... bueno el caso es que para que funcione como vol. el pot debe estar a la salida creo.


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Ago 7, 2009)

hablando de esto de los amplificador... depronto si alguien supiera donde pudiera conseguir información. sobre diseño de estos y de preamplificador, pues el que arme yo era bastante complejo y no he logrado entender todo elcircuito en general para que o que funcion desempeña en el circuito cada componente en fin... y pues la idea es entenderlo y quiero diseñar uno propio... gracias...!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2009)

JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART dijo:
			
		

> hablando de esto de los amplificador... depronto si alguien supiera donde pudiera conseguir información. sobre diseño de estos y de preamplificador, pues el que arme yo era bastante complejo y no he logrado entender todo elcircuito en general para que o que funcion desempeña en el circuito cada componente en fin... y pues la idea es entenderlo y quiero diseñar uno propio... gracias...!


 
Lo que te indico abajo es de lo mas claro que he visto:

Como trabaja un amplificador: http://sound.whsites.net/amp-basics.htm

Como se diseña un amplificador: http://sound.whsites.net/amp_design.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2009)

Este tiene más dibujos (aunque es menos profundo que el de Elliott): http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/12_amps.html

Es más gráfico y resulta una buena intro para el que posteó EZavalla.

Saludos


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 7, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> me callo, los que estan en espejo tienen razon
> 
> saludos



wenas, a que vino esto santiago? , no se si sera por mi o no es por mi .

un saludo.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 7, 2009)

espero que te sea util este circuito


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Ago 7, 2009)

uy que bien muchachos.... no esperaba respuesta tan rapido... Rebien, Gracias por la colaboracion....!,,!,


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 7, 2009)

espero que te sirva este circuito, con control de tonos y volumen, esta en español


----------



## JORGE ANDRES PINILLA MART (Ago 9, 2009)

listo... muchas gracias... voy a probarlo, ojala que si me sirva...


----------



## petisox (Jun 8, 2017)

jorge morales dijo:


> espero que te sea util este circuito



Buenas... Jorge morales, recordas de que revista/manual salió este proyecto? Me interesó y al final dice que en el próximo número hacen unas cajas...

Cualquier info es bien recibida... gracias! Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola petisox, subi el archivo en un pcb parece si no me equivoco que es de la revista cekit.

Amplificador de audio 60 watts + pcb


----------

